# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Nizoral Experience on Acne.

## Receiver84

Like a lot of you I have struggled hard with acne over the years while on cycle. Back in high school prior to ever learning about steriods I always had acne troubles. I've been prone my whole life. It wasn't until I start taking steriods though that my back and shoulders got terrible. I never had them there before. The acne that developed was the sistic infected variety. The pimples would often times be the size of dimes, red, unpopable, and painful. My shoulders, chest, and upper back would pretty much be covered and each one would take a minimum of a month of heal. I had one on my chest that persisted for 3 straight months! If I were on a 10 week cycle I would start acne at week 2 and it would not clear up until about 6 weeks following PCT or 6-7 weeks before my next cycle. So out of a 26 weeks period of cycle/PCT/off I would only be acne free for about 6 weeks. I had it pretty bad. Bad enough that going outside with my shirt off was not an option.
I've used a lot of products. Some with success and some without. Anitbiotics have been great but they have disturbed my digestion and I can tell my gains have been cut slightly while on them. Also, it's just a bad idea to treat acne with antibiotics all the time because at some point in your life you are really going to need anitbiotics to stop a real infection and the last thing you need is for your body or that bug that has you sick to be desensitized to anti's. I try to stay away from them until a last resort.
Accutane worked but made me feel terrible so I quit. 
I read about others trying Nizoral and figured I would give it a try. I began to use it and saw nothing for weeks. It didn't improve anything but I stuck with it. Then after about 3-4 weeks of every day usage I began to see thing go away and new ones NOT take their place as was customary. At this point I have been washing every day with Nixoral for about 8 weeks and am about 100% clear. It also does not dry your face and skin out like almost everything else you would wash your face with often. I am 4 weeks into a 500mg/wk cyp 500mg/wk Masteron cycle. Masteron is well known to cause acne and test has always tore me up. To date...nothing, and I am usually a mess by now. I don't consider small pimples to be an issue and I still get the occasional one. I pop them and they are gone the next day. I'm most concerned about the ones that last for weeks on end as large red boils on your face.
Granted, I am not totally through this cycle and just getting into the hot zone for acne but to date things are looking really good (Literally) and I wanted to share this experience with others on the site that have had or are having similar issues with their skin. 
Nizoral can be purchased in the hair products ailse of your local grocery store or pharmacy and costs about $10 for a small bottle ($16 for the larger). It only takes a drop to wash everything from the shoulders up so I would figure a bottle should last at least 4 months or so. It also doesn't have a bad medicine smell. It pretty much smells like soap. I can't sit here and say is will solve the acne world but I can say that for me, a person that had a huge issue for years, after 6-8 weeks of use, it was pretty much a god send. I'll update this post every 2 weeks of so on how it is working for me.

One more note......the one thing I did notice was that when I did discontinue usage for only 3 days I saw an immediate breakout until I resumed usage. I do not skip a single day. When I do, I have issues so you have to be diligent for it to work as far as I can tell. Don't go using it here or there and expect results. I hope this post helps a few of you. That will make it worth it cause I feel your pain!

----------


## Diablo10000

how many times a day do u wash with it?

----------


## Receiver84

Right now I wash in the morning after cardio and then in the evening before bed. Each time I allow it to sit for a few minutes while I shave or whatever. I do cardio 4-5 days a week so on days where I don't do cardio I only wash once.

----------


## skank

I am unfamiliar with Nixoral, do you mean Nizoral which is the shampoo with ketoconazole?

----------


## Receiver84

Thanks for the catch Skank. Kept putting an "x" instead of the "z". Cant change the post name though so Oh well! Thanks again.

----------


## skank

> Thanks for the catch Skank. Kept putting an "x" instead of the "z". Catch cahnge the post name though so Oh well! Thanks again.


Nice edit work,lol. Good post though. I never heard of anyone using it for acne before, only as shampoo. If I have problems with acne in the future I will give it a try.

----------


## gha11

I have never heard of it before....where can get you get it from?

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

You can get it at any pharmacy over the counter, and most places that carry shampoo have it. 

http://www.anthony-roberts.com/shampoo.html

----------


## Receiver84

Nice little read Anthony. I'm not surpirsed to see that you had written something about this in the past. You're on top of most of this stuff.

Everyone should be clear that prolonged usage seems to be the key for tough sistic acne. Please do not jump in and expect a miracle overnight. Not gonna happen. My stuff was nasty and it took weeks to clear up. To the point where I wanted to give up and get back on the antibiotics. I didn't though and I'm another week into this cycle, shirt off, acne free, and confident as hell.

----------


## SergioLMT

Awesome post bro. I'm going to pick some up today. I also suffered with cystic acne all through middle school and high school, and was even on Accutane 3 seperate times. I was worried about a flare-up when I started cycling. I'm now on week 3 of a Test C/EQ cycle, and I'm starting to get them. Nothing like it used to be, but still embarrasing and they hurt like hell. Hopefully it'll work for me too. Again, thanks for the heads up!

----------


## Receiver84

If you're already on and already getting them just let me emphasize one more time the you'll need to be really patient. You wont see any good results for quite some time. Just keep at it. Even though I don't recommend it, if you want quick results in your shoes you may opt to start with an antibiotic and continue Nizoral use so that it takes over following your antibiotic help. Good luck with whatever you go with.

----------


## UberSteroids

So it is called Nizoral? That's it?

About those pimples that take so long to heal, what is up with this crap? Where is it comming from and WHY? Is it due some internal problems or what?
I get bit of them from time to time on my lower back and shoulders, it pisses me off and takes so damn long for it to be gone and it usually leaves a damn scar! What the hell is this crap?! 

I am going to buy this nizoral, hope it works!
Glad it worked out for You!

So Nizoral, how does the bottle look like ?!

----------


## Receiver84

Exactly. Cystic Acne has barely anything to do with the cleanliness of the skin on the outside. You can wash all you want with dishsoap, regular soap, or estringent and they will all do nothing to help this type of breakout. The pimples form deep within the pores and are a substantially larger infection then the standard surface blemish the pops and is gone the next day. People that have never experienced Cystic Acne have no clue what acne really is. Totally different ball park. The purpose of this post is to try an help the people that get the really hard core stuff. The others can usually get away with surface cleansers just fine. Be consistant, be patient, and the Nizoral should/will help you.

The Nizoral comes in a small to medium sized blue bottle. When you purchase it is in a box.

----------


## Receiver84

Just an update. I'll be done with 7 weeks this wednesday and still not one single cystic pimple. I've had 4 standard surface blemishes that were popped and gone the next day. Nothing to worry about. I'm pretty much totally confident that I will role through my first acne free cycle at this point. PCT may be another issue and I will keep everyone informed. I have to say, Nizoral is the real deal at this point. :7up:

----------


## scottish

Thanks for the tip. I have been washing with the nizoral for about 4 days, and already see a huge difference in the amount of acne on my shoulders.. This stuff works great.

----------


## Timm1704

i dont suffer with acne, never have, although ever since I had my legs waxed a year ago I have had alot of spots on my thighs, which have gotten worse. Doc gave me antibiotics for a week, plus used antiseptic wash once a day, and nothing, granted the treatment was only a week. I am currently using a topical gel once a day that my girlfriend recommended as it cleared up a small patch of acne on her face afew years ago. Been using it about 2 weeks now, am gonna stick at it for a few more months, plus may give this nizoral a try

----------


## TexN343

I use this along with netrogena anti dandruff shampoo and noticed that most face washes use salic acid(sp?) as their active which is the active in the shampoo. I'm thinking most anti-dandruff shampoos would help with acne. It helps afterall clean your scalp of dead skin so why not other areas. I was told Nizoral was used for thinning hair? :Shrug:

----------


## athlete20

> I use this along with netrogena anti dandruff shampoo and noticed that most face washes use salic acid(sp?) as their active which is the active in the shampoo. I'm thinking most anti-dandruff shampoos would help with acne. It helps afterall clean your scalp of dead skin so why not other areas. I was told Nizoral was used for thinning hair?


It's for dandruff. So, it helps with hair loss.

----------


## vitor

Is there any online site that sell this shampo? 
(they dont have it where I live)

----------


## Receiver84

A google search showed.

http://www.drugstore.com/qxp38160_33...ff_shampoo.htm

There are a bunch of others too. Just search Nizoral.

----------


## athlete20

How often do you use it per day? And, is that all you use for a face wash?

----------


## scottish

Nizoral started working for a bit, then kinda quit. Not sure why.

----------


## scotttiger54

the stuff is great.... i suffered from cystic acne for years ( read some of my threads from when i first joined this wonderful board). i used antibiotics but the results were always temporary. at the beg of my last cycle i decided to give nizoral a shot after speaking to Anthony Roberts and it truly is amazing. i have ran a 24 wk cycle with absolutely no acne problems.

----------


## fitguy

does it work on face acne as well?

----------


## notauser

> does it work on face acne as well?


bump for this.

and another q: if my facial acne isn't that bad, would using nizoral prevent it from getting worse? i'm just afraid of trying something too harsh which may cause it to worsen.. right now i'm using the 2% for hair and a little for my chest (doesn't really seem to help but i just realised i'm not leaving it on for 5 mins like the bottle says so i will do that next time)

----------


## Receiver84

It's still working for me on my face.

I am now off of my cycle for 7 weeks. I did get a few PCT acne issues but nothing at all like what I've had in the past. Considering the mass hormone fluxes during PCT I was very pleased. Typically I am a mess. I'm going to stay on it for another week or two and drop off and see what happens.

----------


## UberSteroids

Would you suggest Nizoral 1 % or 2 % ???

----------


## UberSteroids

Got it today! Straight from Canada  :Big Grin:  2%. Let me rub it on  :Smilie:

----------


## DannyNyce

just ordered me one

----------


## sphincter

gonna get some right now and start using it.. washes and antibiotics don't seem to help me when on cycle..

----------


## Receiver84

Sorry for being MIA for a while. Got real busy real fast and have been away from the "stuff" for a good 5 months now. 

Anyhow, good choice with the 2%. Just remember to be really patient as the stuff definitely seems to have build up effect and you wont see results overnight. Just don't give up. 

One other thing I noticed since I have been to this thread is that I spent some time paying attention to estrogen levels as well in conjunction with the nizoral. It was pretty clear that as the estro level rose I had a harder time controlling the acne with nizoral then when I was on an AI. The Nizoral would do a decent job without estro control of any kind, much better then nothing at all, but when I added a little AI to the cycle along with the Nizoral it would pretty much clear me up completely. This did however effect my gains. A catch 22, pick your posion type of thing.

I also, I continued my Nizoral use right through PCT and DID get some acne. Not major typical PCT acne but things did get a little worse. It cleared up quickly however with continued use.

So in the end it was clear that the Nizoral helped me throughout the cycle but it was also clear that other factor can take greater control of the acne issue like estro levels and lack of constant use. I do hope that this log will serve as a helpful piece for some of you that have suffered through acne like I have. It was really great to do a cycle without having to deal with the acne. What's the point of doing it all if you can't show it off!

Later all.

----------


## Receiver84

> It's still working for me on my face.
> 
> I am now off of my cycle for 7 weeks. I did get a few PCT acne issues but nothing at all like what I've had in the past. Considering the mass hormone fluxes during PCT I was very pleased. Typically I am a mess. I'm going to stay on it for another week or two and drop off and see what happens.


Oh ya, I am no longer on Nizoral right now and I did drop off as I mentioned above. I experienced no rebound acne and did not expect too. My next cycle is coming up in about a month and I will begin Nizoral applications 2 weeks prior to. I would say the starting 2 weeks before and ending 6-8weeks following your last shot would seem to be a good working application period. The only reason I would carry it out so long is that acne issue for the prone and persist well out beyond the stop of PCT. Better safe then sorry.

----------


## Receiver84

> gonna get some right now and start using it.. washes and antibiotics don't seem to help me when on cycle..


If true acne fighting antibiotics did not help you during your cycle I will almost guarantee that Nizoral is not the answer for you and will be a waste of time and money. The level of acne effectiveness will be Nizoral , Antibiotics, and then Accutane (with Accu being the best). Nizoral will be a far cry from either of the other two in acne control but it is so much less harsh then the other two. If you read my first post though I state the reason I chose this experiment. I think anti's should never be used unless you absolutely need then and when you NEED them to save your life they better work! Using them too often could effect there effectiveness later when you are really counting on them. Accu I have no experience with.

----------


## sphincter

well crapola.. I was going to buy some the other day (when I posted that) but only found the 1% stuff so waited to try to find the 2%... guess I'll save my $15 now.

----------


## Reciever84

Sorry man......just my non-professional opinion. I hate giving people bad news.

----------


## krissyfrancisco

Do you think it good as acne treatment for all? Cause it might react differently on others...

----------


## Receiver84

I have no idea. I tend to stay clear of the gimmicky things like that. I can only comment that Nizoral worked for me.

----------


## Receiver84

I have just recently started my latest cycle and will be running this one without Nolva or Letro and WITH Nizoral. I will find out for sure now whether it was the Estro control or the Nizoral that made the big impact on acne.

----------


## beefjerky

Have you guys considered pantothenic acid (b5) megadosing? Helped me.

----------


## customworksking

> Have you guys considered pantothenic acid (b5) megadosing? Helped me.


the 2 work good ..add tanning and :Owned:

----------


## Receiver84

Actually tanning is about the worse thing you can do for cystic acne. Regular blemishes, maybe. The bad stuff, forget about at.

----------


## texasmk4

Receiver84, very good information bro, thanks for sharing!

----------


## Youngster77

hey receiver...got a question for you. ive been on my cycle for about 6 weeks now and have started breaking out a litttle on my chest, back, neck, and some on my face. the're mainly just litlle ones but there's quite a few on my chest. so my question is will the nizoral work on the type of acne that i have or only the cystic acne that you talk about? and is it safe to use on your face too? also what color is the box that yours comes in? really appreciate the help. thanks!

----------


## Receiver84

Sorry for taking so long to respond. I hope I can still help. 

I actually think that Nizoral will work better on the small acne then the cystic but my point has been that you don't see the immediate results from it. I'm 5 weeks into my next cycle and not using any anti E's this time(as I theorized that the anti's might have been controlling that acne to) and I do not have a single pimple with the use of Nizoral. I use it once a day, everyday, and let it sit there for about 30 seconds before washing it off. I began treatment 3 weeks prior to my first shot. In your case, if you're not talking about the nasty stuff, typically you can get away with a OTC acne treatment of cleanser of something. Nizoral will work I feel, but it will take some time to work. Once again, sorry for taking so long.

----------


## Receiver84

Also, I have never had any trouble on my face with usage and don't know others that have. That being said, it is a med and allergies are always possible. If you get a rash or irritation stop using obviously. The container it comes in is blue and it is usually a while box with a blue symbol on it. Could've changed though.

----------


## Youngster77

> Sorry for taking so long to respond. I hope I can still help. 
> 
> I actually think that Nizoral will work better on the small acne then the cystic but my point has been that you don't see the immediate results from it. I'm 5 weeks into my next cycle and not using any anti E's this time(as I theorized that the anti's might have been controlling that acne to) and I do not have a single pimple with the use of Nizoral. I use it once a day, everyday, and let it sit there for about 30 seconds before washing it off. I began treatment 3 weeks prior to my first shot. In your case, if you're not talking about the nasty stuff, typically you can get away with a OTC acne treatment of cleanser of something. Nizoral will work I feel, but it will take some time to work. Once again, sorry for taking so long.


no worries. thanks for the reply and information. iv've been using it for about 3 days now. wish me luck!

----------


## 3dgamer

Reciever-
Yes, thank you for the info

I'm gonna get some asap

----------


## Receiver84

Cool! Good luck and stick with it.

----------


## mikewgd

Im having problems purchasing this. It seems like you need a prescription. Does anyone know of a link to buy it online without a prescription or some place (like CVS, Rite Aid, Duane Reade, etc..) that sells it? I prefer to buy it online but doesnt matter. Does anyone have a link? Thanks!

----------


## Canadream

This stuff is not meant for acne lol The spouse is an _Esthetician and this will only dry out your skin and your back to square on. You need to know how skin works. Go see a dermatologist so they can prescribe you the proper stuff. 
_

----------


## mikewgd

Really? I read many articles about it curing acne and getting rid of them. The original post about it wasnt a spouse who was a Esthetician he was just a guy that wrote for some magazine or something.




> This stuff is not meant for acne lol The spouse is an _Esthetician and this will only dry out your skin and your back to square on. You need to know how skin works. Go see a dermatologist so they can prescribe you the proper stuff. 
> _

----------


## Canadream

Curing acne? Acne starts within, you know that right?




> Really? I read many articles about it curing acne and getting rid of them. The original post about it wasnt a spouse who was a Esthetician he was just a guy that wrote for some magazine or something.

----------


## Unknownn

> It's for dandruff. So, it helps with hair loss.



LOL Great explanation, thnx doc...

The reason it helps with hairloss is because it removes DHT from the scalp, same reason it helps for acne, it essentially dries the sebaceous gland which are over active on cycles due to high levels of dht

----------


## Unknownn

go to the pharmacy, or walmart.. its over the counter, anyone can buy it in that concentration. The key ingredient in the shampoo is ketoconazole... unless you are looking for a stronger concentration you dont need a prescription.... Im sure you can buy it online tooo

----------

